# How do I get my name off Wyndham deed and contract



## Alisha&Jay (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi, I'm getting divorced and my husband and I own a Wyndham Bonnet Creek timeshare. What is the easiest and cheapest way (without me preparing paperwork) for me to have him own contract by himself only, and remove me?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 11, 2014)

Is it paid off?  Most won't let you remove a name until it is owned free and clear.  If it is LT transfers is one of the least expensive document prep and recording companies.  Around $150 covers most charges.  Wyndham would also charge a $299 transfer fee.


----------



## Alisha&Jay (Jul 11, 2014)

yes it is paid. Why do I have to pay transfer fee, both our names are already on the contract?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2014)

Alisha&Jay said:


> yes it is paid. Why do I have to pay transfer fee, both our names are already on the contract?



Putting the deed into just one name is essentially a 'new' registration as far as the county, as well as Wyndham is concerned. I think you'd sign a 'quit claim' with your Ex, deeding your interest to him. At that point, from a legal standpoint it's a new deed.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 11, 2014)

I use this company for deed work - they are Tuggers, and they are highly recommended on TUG.  They are also very reasonable.

L.T. Transfers
Lisa Short and Mary Pless
http://www.lttransfers.com/
readylegal@gmail.com
706.219.2709


----------



## Alisha&Jay (Jul 11, 2014)

So the bottom line is I need to pay $299 transfer fee plus deed prep? I have used Legal timeshare transfers before and Lisa short was great.


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 11, 2014)

I think the process Jim describes above is correct.  

I'm not sure about the transfer fee.   I know DVC does it for a very small fee, and it's really not the same process of setting up a completely new account.  It would require creating and recording a new deed, but the internal accounting functions would not change -- no new accounts to set up, no new RCI account, etc.

I would call the Wyndham administration folks and get an accurate answer from them.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 11, 2014)

Alisha&Jay said:


> yes it is paid. Why do I have to pay transfer fee, both our names are already on the contract?



And a recording fee for a new deed, before paying Wyndham 299


----------

